# Been offered a job need advice



## chadzkhan (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi All,
I have been offered a job in Dubai for 21,000 AED per month. I am currently in the UK and will be looking to move to dubai with my wife and three children (all at primary school). Will this amount be enough or should i ask for more, I have heard rent and schooling is very expensive, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gillianht (Nov 15, 2007)

chadzkhan said:


> Hi All,
> I have been offered a job in Dubai for 21,000 AED per month. I am currently in the UK and will be looking to move to dubai with my wife and three children (all at primary school). Will this amount be enough or should i ask for more, I have heard rent and schooling is very expensive, any help would be appreciated.


What is the job role?

Gillian


----------

